# Ubuntu, Debian, Mandrake... Lequel choisir ?



## Onmac (22 Août 2011)

Hello ! 
J'adore OS X mais j'avoue que Linux m'attire un peu aussi.
J'ai lu qu'il existe plus de 700 système sous Unix mais je ne sais absolument pas lequel choisir ou la différence entre eux. Pourquoi en avoir 700 et pas un seul qui les comprend tous ? 

Je demande ça pour mettre sur un Mac en triple boot OS X/Windaube/Linux

Merci de m'éclairer sur ce sujet !


----------



## Djul_ (22 Août 2011)

Les 700 systèmes dont tu parles sont en fait des variantes de Linux qui s'appuient sur le noyau mais apportent une surcouche différente et certaines fonctionnalités. On les appelle des *distributions*.
(Le nombre de 700 m'étonne, Distrowatch en recense 322 même si ça change souvent. Peut être qu'avec les différentes versions...)
Donc quand tu cherche à installer un Linux, il faut d'abord choisir sa distribution. Pourquoi en existe t-il autant ? Car certaines communautés, marques ou types d'utilisateur décident parfois de créer leur propre distribution, soit à partir du noyau, soit à partir d'une distribution existante, pour l'adapter à ses besoin ou à son produit. En réalité, il n'existe vraiment qu'une cinquantaine de distributions intéressantes pour un usage classique, les autres étant soit trop proche de leur distribution originale, soit trop compliquées voir obsolètes.

Évidemment ces différentes distributions sont plus ou moins faciles à appréhender pour un débutant, et cela inclut leur installation.
Parmi les distributions "grand public" (soit celles qui sont faciles à installer et à utiliser), je citerais *Ubuntu* (la plus connue), *Linux Mint*, *Fedora*, *OpenSuse*, *Debian* ou encore *Frugalware*. Mandrake a été renommée en *Mandriva*, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle soit une distribution vraiment intéressante à ce jour (manque de communauté, obsolescence...). Pour la découverte de Linux, tu n'as pas vraiment à t'inquiéter en choisissant une distribution parmi celles que je te cite ou qu'on te recommandera : elles sont très polyvalentes et permettent de faire autant de choses qu'on veut sous Linux. Elles mettent juste en avant la facilité et l'accessibilité, choses que des utilisateurs plus avancés ne désirent pas. Si tu apprécie Linux, tu auras bien le temps de choisir une distribution plus adaptée, ou comme moi choisir de rester sur une distribution grand public.

Ces distributions offrent tout ce qu'un utilisateur lambda peut attendre d'un OS : tâches quotidiennes comme le surf, le traitement de texte, le graphisme et même le montage vidéo.
Elles peuvent aussi être transformées en serveurs ou en PC home cinéma grâce aux logiciels adéquats, gratuitement.

Pour faire l'analogie avec le monde Mac que je ne connais que trop peu, les distrib' sont autant d'hypothétiques variantes de Mac OS X adaptées à une utilisation précise, et fournies avec certains logiciels par défaut, un thème graphique, des principes d'administration différents... Même si au final on peut faire la même chose avec la plupart des distribs, on peut le faire de façon différente selon celle qu'on a choisi (en favorisant l'utilisation de la ligne de commande ou l'administration en profondeur par exemple). Les distributions intègrent également plusieurs environnements graphiques, au choix de l'utilisateur (on peut même les cumuler et choisir au login).

Je parlerais des logiciels plus tard si tu le souhaite, sache juste que la plupart des logiciels Windows/Mac n'existent pas sous Linux, il faut trouver des équivalents (sauf pour les plus connus comme Firefox, Google Chrome ou LibreOffice qui existent en multiplateforme).

Quelques liens de mon cru :
http://www.djul.info/10-bonnes-raisons-de-choisir-linux/
http://www.djul.info/quelques-distributions-gnulinux-que-vous-devriez-connaitretester/


----------



## Onmac (22 Août 2011)

Un grand merci ! Tu m'aide beaucoup !
J'ai fais quelque recherche et pour moi, ça sera des trucs de base (Surf, Musiques, Montage photos, Traitement de texte, mail, un peu de montage video) 
Donc j'hésite entre le "classic" *ubuntu* ou *Mandriva* Selon toi, tu choisirai lequel ? (entre tous et entre ces deux là)


----------



## Djul_ (22 Août 2011)

Mandriva est quasiment obsolète et très peu intéressante car ses logiciels ne sont pas à jour.
Je dirais que tu te pose la mauvaise question : en tant que débutant tu ne va pas voir la différence entre Ubuntu et Mandriva d'un point de vue administration du système, mais d'un point de vue interface (environnement graphique). Mandriva étant fournie avec KDE et Ubuntu avec Gnome+Unity, je te recommande donc de tester (sans installer, c'est possible avec le Live-CD) ces deux environnements (et aussi un environnement Gnome si tu n'es satisfait par aucun) histoire de te faire une idée.
Pour faire vite et pas forcément vrai, KDE ressemble plus à Windows 7 tandis que Gnome ressemble plus à Mac OS X, surtout avec la surcouche Unity.

Des screenshots des interfaces :
*Unity* : très Mac-OS, c'est la surcouche d'Ubuntu pour l'environnement Gnome 2. Tu retrouve la barre de menu supérieure
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_detail/utilisateurs/alexandrep/unity_3.png?id=unity
*KDE* : beaucoup plus basé sur les widgets et la transparence, à l'image de Windows 7
http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.1/screenshots/desktop.png
*Mon bureau : *Gnome 2, un Dock et un menu personnalisé, sans Unity mais qui s'y rapproche un peu
http://www.djul.info/wp-content/uploads/bureau_0711-550x309.png


----------



## Onmac (22 Août 2011)

Merci, bon J'aime bien le 3e C'est quoi le nom? 
J'ai fais le live-CD d'Ubuntu et j'avoue que c'est pas mal...

Une question bête je sais mais ça me démange trop: Quels sont les avantages de Linux (Mis à pars le fait qu'il est gratuit ? )


----------



## Djul_ (23 Août 2011)

Mon système est un Linux Mint, mais j'ai fais pas mal de modifications qui le rapprochent plus d'un Ubuntu. Sachant que je me base sur une ancienne version (Ubuntu 10.10, Octobre 2010) qui gère mieux ma batterie. 

Les avantages de Linux par rapport à Mac, je ne sais pas (ben non j'ai pas encore reçu mon Mac).
Par rapport à Windows, il y a plus de stabilité, aucun virus, plus de personnalisation, des ressources pour apprendre et dépanner... C'est un système ouvert, donc si tu as l'envie et le temps, tu peux personnaliser de fond en comble ton système. Après il y a aussi quelques petits trucs qui me rendent la vie plus simple sous Linux que sous Windows (bureaux virtuels, lignes de commande, applets...) et des logiciels dont je ne trouverais pas l'équivalent. Le fait d'avoir une philosophie libre offre non seulement la gratuité mais aussi l'ouverture du code source de la plupart des logiciels, ce qui permet de résoudre les bugs rapidement et d'assurer une amélioration constante et des mises à jour fréquentes. 

Tu as aussi plus de contrôle en profondeur de l'OS et une possibilité de le faire tourner sur des configs très modestes voir obsolètes (à condition de ne pas prendre les dernières versions). Ça peut donner un coup de jeune à un ordinausore et dépanner grand maman qui veux juste surfer sur Internet.
Si tu envisage un jour de travailler dans les réseaux informatiques, la connaissance de l'administration (en ligne de commande) de Linux est quasi incontournable.
Tu peux aussi (chose plus rare) construire un système relativement performant sur clé USB qui sera exécutable à partir de n'importe quel ordinateur (tant qu'il peux booter sur USB) avec ton environnement, tes paramètres, tes documents... En utilisant Linux Live USB Creator

C'est difficile d'expliquer ça en quelques phrases, surtout que tu recherche probablement une utilisation différente de la mienne. Je te conseille de lire les liens suivants :
http://www.djul.info/10-bonnes-raisons-de-choisir-linux/
http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/index_fr.php?lang=fr


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que ça à l'air pas mal... Tu dis redonner un coup de neuf au veilles machines, comment ? J'ai des PPC à la maison, ça fonctionne (pour Ubuntu)
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait installer Linux sur un Playstation 3 60GO, comment on fait ? J'aimerais bien essayé. Je met mon Live-CD dans ma PS3 ?


----------



## Djul_ (23 Août 2011)

Pour Linux sur les Playstations j'ai lu que ce n'était plus possible car Sony avait fait une MAJ l'empêchant. Après je pense qu'avec un peu de bidouille tu peux tester, voir ici :
http://www.logiciel.net/installer-linux-ubuntu-sur-votre-playstation-3-11587.htm

Sur les vieilles configs en utilisant des distributions plus anciennes combinées à des environnement graphiques légers comme XFCE ou LXDE ça fonctionne bien, même si en général un Linux de dernière génération sans les effets graphiques sera beaucoup moins lourd qu'un Windows XP.

Pour les PPC il te faut un Linux dans cette architecture, donc voir du côté de Debian. Sinon je sais que les anciennes versions d'Ubuntu avaient des arch PPC en option, voir ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/powerpc
Apparemment c'est encore des versions de 2010 (je te conseille les LTS, long term support).


----------

